# STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S WOODLAND CARSHOW



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN FOR OUR WOODLAND SHOW, IT WAS OFF THE HOOK LAST YEAR... 
SO NOW LETS START THE ROLL CALL FOR THIS YEAR.... :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

Carnales Unidos will be there, just filled out the pre-reg :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YES SIR!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 16 2009, 03:27 PM~14209621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COVER GIRLZ :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ALLREADY KNOW! UCE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

We'll be in the HOUSE!


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: fleetwood cruizer in the house 4 sure !!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14209621
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OH SHIT JUST STARTED A TOPIC BOUT THIS :0 U BEAT ME TO IT PAULY :biggrin: 


OH YEAH I'LL BE THERE


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

See you there


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHATCHA!!!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

I'LL BE THEIR RIDIN THE GOLF CHART. BUT I WILL NOT CRASH THIS TIME:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 16 2009, 10:30 PM~14213659
> *I'LL BE THEIR RIDIN THE GOLF CHART. BUT I WILL NOT CRASH THIS TIME:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2009, 10:24 PM~14213584
> *WHATCHA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OH SH*T!!!! :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GRANDE C.C WILL BE THERE......... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

BAY AREA BOSSES WILL BE THERE!


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2009, 10:24 PM~14213584
> *WHATCHA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Are these good looking cover models going to be there too?


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

and da rules


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2009, 04:31 PM~14220865
> *  and  da rules
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 17 2009, 12:35 PM~14219144
> *Are these good looking cover models going to be there too?
> *



YES THEY WILL BE PERFORMING IN THE HARDLY NO BODY CONTEST. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will b there fo sho


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14209621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2009, 10:24 PM~14213584
> *WHATCHA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BOY CREW!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2009, 04:31 PM~14220865
> *  and  da rules
> *


I'LL LET EVERYONE KNOW BY NEXT WEEK.....


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;cool;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2009, 10:31 PM~14244975
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;cool;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


SUP... BIG AL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14209621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST will in the house uffin:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

SEE YALL NEXT MONTH


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 22 2009, 02:28 AM~14260017
> *SEE YALL NEXT MONTH
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 22 2009, 02:28 AM~14260017
> *SEE YALL NEXT MONTH
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carlover1027 (Jun 23, 2009)

Question! for streetlow magazine........... Did Gilbert change judges? is he no longer using same guys Rafa and his crew?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

POOR BOYS C.C. WILL BE THERE & MY WIFE DARLING DANIKA WIL BE SHOOTING W/ CARS, HIT HER UP IF YOU WANT YOUR CAR SHOT W/ HER










www.myspace.com/danikaxoxo


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 22 2009, 10:37 PM~14269004
> *POOR BOYS C.C. WILL BE THERE & MY WIFE DARLING DANIKA WIL BE SHOOTING W/ CARS, HIT HER UP IF YOU WANT YOUR CAR SHOT W/ HER
> 
> 
> ...


Good to have the both of you guys at the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlover1027_@Jun 22 2009, 08:13 PM~14267342
> *Question! for streetlow magazine...........  Did Gilbert change judges? is he no longer using same guys  Rafa and his crew?
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

We will b there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 23 2009, 10:13 AM~14272344
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 22 2009, 10:37 PM~14269004
> *POOR BOYS C.C. WILL BE THERE & MY WIFE DARLING DANIKA WIL BE SHOOTING W/ CARS, HIT HER UP IF YOU WANT YOUR CAR SHOT W/ HER
> 
> 
> ...




u r 1 lucky man :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

:nicoderm: _SJ__ :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 







_


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hope fully we will be in the Streetlow casa too..


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 23 2009, 09:47 AM~14272142
> *Good to have the both of you guys at the show.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


As long as Ruthie is comming I will for sure be there!!!!! :worship:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jun 24 2009, 08:35 AM~14282580
> *As long as Ruthie is comming I will for sure be there!!!!! :worship:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## carlover1027 (Jun 23, 2009)

*
repeating my question! same Judges or not? someone at StreetLow has to know, just want to make sure it's a fair show........ reply would be appreciated!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlover1027_@Jun 24 2009, 09:23 PM~14289799
> *
> repeating my question!  same Judges or not?  someone at StreetLow has to know, just want to make sure it's a fair show........ reply would be appreciated!
> *


*


:dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

COCHINOS will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

im down


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlover1027_@Jun 24 2009, 09:23 PM~14289799
> *
> repeating my question!  same Judges or not?  someone at StreetLow has to know, just want to make sure it's a fair show........ reply would be appreciated!
> *


*
:nosad: :nosad:*


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14291593
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 25 2009, 12:14 AM~14291593
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jun 25 2009, 12:32 AM~14291689
> *
> *


?????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 24 2009, 09:32 PM~14289937
> *COCHINOS will be there! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 01:31 PM~14296183
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ill be there


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

start the ROLL CALL ...........    GRANDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 25 2009, 09:03 PM~14301202
> *ill be there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL
1. GRANDE C.C 
2. SOCIOS
3.


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH TO REGISTER YOR CAR THE DAY OF THE SHOW??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:54 PM~14301923
> *ROLL CALL
> 1.  GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:54 PM~14301923
> *ROLL CALL
> 1.  GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 26 2009, 12:13 PM~14307095
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlover1027_@Jun 24 2009, 09:23 PM~14289799
> *
> repeating my question!  same Judges or not?  someone at StreetLow has to know, just want to make sure it's a fair show........ reply would be appreciated!
> *


*
YES GILBERT DID CHANGE THE JUDGES, NO MATTER WHO THE JUDGES ARE, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FAIR JUDGING AT OUR SHOWS..... *


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Conglomerant C.C. Will Be There!


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:54 PM~14301923
> *ROLL CALL
> 1.  GRANDE C.C
> 2. SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you gana have a g-body category?


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Got Trophy's I Do_@Jun 26 2009, 01:09 PM~14307679
> *Conglomerant C.C.  Will Be There!
> *


????


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

ill b there anyone know the pre reg cut off date. mines been snt need to make sure itll b there n time


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

also whats the spectator cost to get in. in advance thanx for the info


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 24 2009, 09:32 PM~14289937
> *COCHINOS will be there! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

amost that time.... SOCIOS WOODLAND WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:nicoderm: lets do it!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

COCHINOS WILL BE THERE











this weekend in Reno :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 28 2009, 06:10 PM~14322880
> *COCHINOS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Almost Time :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

can we get a pre reg. form??


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 28 2009, 07:33 PM~14323505
> *can we get a pre reg. form??
> *


www.streetlowmagazine.com


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 28 2009, 07:38 PM~14323556
> *www.streetlowmagazine.com
> *


  thanks


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jun 26 2009, 08:18 PM~14311130
> *
> *






Dj Hendoe Will be in the house!


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 17 2009, 05:16 PM~14221239
> *YES THEY WILL BE PERFORMING IN THE HARDLY NO BODY CONTEST. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jun 29 2009, 07:38 PM~14334127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: 



Let me know if its A go for Sunday got the spot on Lock....


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

WILL ALL BE GLAD WHEN THE LADIES WILL BE IN THE SUMMER WEAR.. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 23 2009, 09:47 AM~14272142
> *Good to have the both of you guys at the show.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jun 29 2009, 10:38 PM~14336395
> *WILL ALL BE GLAD WHEN THE LADIES WILL BE IN THE SUMMER WEAR.. :biggrin:
> *


WELL MY WIFES GOT RAD SUMMER WEAR, IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT W/ YOUR CAR HIT HER UP, POORBOYS C.C.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14336691
> *WELL MY WIFES GOT RAD SUMMER WEAR, IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT W/ YOUR CAR HIT HER UP,  POORBOYS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14336691
> *WELL MY WIFES GOT RAD SUMMER WEAR, IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT W/ YOUR CAR HIT HER UP,  POORBOYS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

LETHAL LOWS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## MR.DELUXE sacra. (Jun 23, 2009)

NICE SUMMER WEAR :biggrin: OLD ILLUSION BOMB CLUB WILL BE THERE,


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14336691
> *WELL MY WIFES GOT RAD SUMMER WEAR, IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT W/ YOUR CAR HIT HER UP,  POORBOYS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...




again my friend u r a lucky man :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14336691
> *WELL MY WIFES GOT RAD SUMMER WEAR, IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT W/ YOUR CAR HIT HER UP,  POORBOYS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jun 29 2009, 10:38 PM~14336395
> *WILL ALL BE GLAD WHEN THE LADIES WILL BE IN THE SUMMER WEAR.. :biggrin:
> *


I bet! LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14369569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

* HOP RULES & PAYOUT *

SINGLE PUMP:
36 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
38 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...

WE AT STREETLOW MAGAZINE ARE STARTING A HOPPING CLASS FOR THE EVERYDAY STREET RIDE DAILY DRIVERS. RIDES THAT WERE BUILT FOR CRUISING NOT JUST HOPPING. WE ARE CALLING IT THE "CRUISER CLASS"

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER

CRUISER CLASS :
FIRST PLACE: $150.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14369569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooh Weeeeee! :worship:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

should be a good one............... :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 4 2009, 11:12 AM~14379833
> *should be a good one............... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 3 2009, 06:47 PM~14375599
> * HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> SINGLE PUMP:
> ...


good luck


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

One week till show time.


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14369569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dang Jesse!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

......


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CALLING ALL {OG} CALI. CAR CLUB REPS. AND CAR CLUBS OF TODAY!  

LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, STYLE, ELITE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, TRAFFIC, TECHNIQUES, UCE, OLDIES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, ELEGENTS, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, KLIQUE, DEVOTIONS, NEU EXPOSURE, OHANA, CONTAGIOUS, PHAROAHS I.E., THEE ARTISTICS, STRAYS, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, UNIDOS, WAY OF LIFE, THE TOVARS, CASUALS, FANTASY LIFE, ANTIQUE STYLE, PERSPECTIVE, SANTANA, TEMPTATION, NOSOTROS, CLASSIC BOMBS, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ROYAL FANTASIES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ULTIMATE RIDERS, VIEJITOS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, CLASSIC OLDIES, OLD TRADITIONS, TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSIFIED, HIGH CLASS, NEW WAVE, AMIGOS, NEW ISLANDERS, NITE OWLS, KLASSICS, LATIN LORDS, SWIFT, NOKTURNAL, BALLERZ INC., FRIENDS, BEST OF FRIENDS, KING OF KINGS, SPELLBOUND, SICKSIDE, MIDNIGHTERS, FORGIVEN MINISTRIES, GANGS TO GRACE, ROYAL IMAGE, WILD FANTASY, UNIQUES, SOUTHERN COMFORT, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, BAJITO, AFTERMATH, LEGENDS, DESERT DREAMS, DESIRABLE ONES, HEAVEN, SUPER NATURALS, SWITCH, NITE LIFE S.B., CONNECTED, DELEGATION, MEMBERS ONLY. DETACHED, ROYAL RICKES, LA GENTE, LATIN LIFE, LATIN WORLD, LIFES FINEST, DOWN SOUTH, PARLIAMENT, STATUS, AS WELL AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND BEYOND! 

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
CCHAVEZ1
WHAT EFFECT ONE EFFECTS ALL! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
CLICK BELOW FOR THE DETAILS. THANK YOU.  

:ugh: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485903&st=0
[/quote]


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> CALLING ALL {OG} CALI. CAR CLUB REPS. AND CAR CLUBS OF TODAY!
> 
> LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, STYLE, ELITE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, TRAFFIC, TECHNIQUES, UCE, OLDIES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, ELEGENTS, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, KLIQUE, DEVOTIONS, NEU EXPOSURE, OHANA, CONTAGIOUS, PHAROAHS I.E., THEE ARTISTICS, STRAYS, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, UNIDOS, WAY OF LIFE, THE TOVARS, CASUALS, FANTASY LIFE, ANTIQUE STYLE, PERSPECTIVE, SANTANA, TEMPTATION, NOSOTROS, CLASSIC BOMBS, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ROYAL FANTASIES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ULTIMATE RIDERS, VIEJITOS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, CLASSIC OLDIES, OLD TRADITIONS, TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSIFIED, HIGH CLASS, NEW WAVE, AMIGOS, NEW ISLANDERS, NITE OWLS, KLASSICS, LATIN LORDS, SWIFT, NOKTURNAL, BALLERZ INC., FRIENDS, BEST OF FRIENDS, KING OF KINGS, SPELLBOUND, SICKSIDE, MIDNIGHTERS, FORGIVEN MINISTRIES, GANGS TO GRACE, ROYAL IMAGE, WILD FANTASY, UNIQUES, SOUTHERN COMFORT, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, BAJITO, AFTERMATH, LEGENDS, DESERT DREAMS, DESIRABLE ONES, HEAVEN, SUPER NATURALS, SWITCH, NITE LIFE S.B., CONNECTED, DELEGATION, MEMBERS ONLY. DETACHED, ROYAL RICKES, LA GENTE, LATIN LIFE, LATIN WORLD, LIFES FINEST, DOWN SOUTH, PARLIAMENT, STATUS, AS WELL AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND BEYOND!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:biggrin: oh yeah...we're there to represent nor-cal :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The homeboys from Lo*Lystics will be there


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 6 2009, 09:32 AM~14392385
> *The homeboys from Lo*Lystics will be there
> *



SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

federation of stockton will roll through


----------



## playboykitten21 (Jun 9, 2009)

i will be there drivin my 1970 ford van aka the KENDALL VAN... Yhahh boi... Hope to see u bois there


mwah


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE BC will be there.taking. Two bikes.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

THIS IS A CAN'T MISS SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS GOODIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboykitten21_@Jul 7 2009, 10:09 AM~14402610
> *i will be there drivin my 1970 ford van aka the KENDALL VAN... Yhahh boi... Hope to see u bois there
> mwah
> *


love that van


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139

support the cause :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jul 7 2009, 05:34 PM~14405970
> *THIS IS A CAN'T MISS SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Hopefully cry babes will stay home


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

how much to get in?


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

What time does the gates open on Sunday to enter cars?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 8 2009, 10:05 AM~14411710
> *check it out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 07:21 PM~14406909
> *LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS GOODIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



and the models? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 8 2009, 06:04 PM~14416243
> *and the models? :biggrin:
> *



HOE'S GOT TO EAT TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $piff+Jul 8 2009, 12:49 PM~14413185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6:00 AM BRO.... :420: :420: :420:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 8 2009, 08:15 PM~14417527
> *HOE'S GOT TO EAT TOO.  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

true da


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 8 2009, 11:47 AM~14412677
> *Hopefully cry babes will stay home
> *


ouit being a bullie fooooool!!!!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UFAMEA, hawaiian punch
i see you USO onelove harold


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

will be bringing 25 hardhitters too the show wheel are commin off showing everything that how we do.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:03 AM~14422304
> *will be bringing 25 hardhitters too the show wheel are commin off showing everything that how we do.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hafa adai and talofa BIG UCE - howz it bro'????, see you sunday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:03 AM~14422304
> *will be bringing 25 hardhitters too the show wheel are commin off showing everything that how we do.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:03 AM~14422304
> *will be bringing 25 hardhitters too the show wheel are commin off showing everything that how we do.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BROTHA, YOU KNOW UCE IS ALWAYS DOING THE DAMN THING!!!


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 9 2009, 08:59 AM~14422271
> *UFAMEA, hawaiian punch
> i see you USO onelove harold
> *


Whats up Bro :biggrin: How you been? I will see you at the show, take care


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE MAKING THE SHOW!!!!*


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

Lets get it cracken in the Town! Come show ya boy some love while I'm in the mix @ IZ REALS MUSIC BOOTH! one love. After Party at the music shop 510 Main St. Woodland Ca after the car show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bay Area Artist will be in the house showing much love! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 9 2009, 01:02 AM~14420850
> *SPECTATORS $20.00 AT THE DOOR
> 6:00 AM BRO.... :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


Thanks OG CHASE 64 will be there!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

Thee Stylistics will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:03 AM~14422304
> *will be bringing 25 hardhitters too the show wheel are commin off showing everything that how we do.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone rollin out from Sac on Sunday morning for the show?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN THAT SATURDAY NIGHT? CLUB, BAR?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Kita leading the way doing Ninja moves on these kids and then have to save El Faider from getting molested in the bathroom :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 9 2009, 09:30 PM~14429944
> *Kita leading the way doing Ninja moves on these kids and then have to save El Raider from getting molested in the bathroom BY ALL THE FEMALE MODELS:cheesy:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2009, 08:39 PM~14430052
> *:biggrin:
> *



NICE TRY BUDDY, SEE YOU SUNDAY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

stop by and get your tickets


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2009, 09:40 PM~14430069
> *NICE TRY BUDDY, SEE YOU SUNDAY
> *



see you there homie n don't pay attention to little pito we all know he gay, that's why his back is always hurting :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2009, 09:32 PM~14429959
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: hey you coming to the show women


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 9 2009, 08:45 PM~14430134
> *:angry: hey you coming to the show women
> *



IVE ONLY BEEN ANOUNCING IT JACKASS :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 9 2009, 09:30 PM~14429944
> *Kita leading the way doing Ninja moves on these kids and then have to save El Faider from getting molested in the bathroom :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Roundhouse kick to the face.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2009, 09:45 PM~14430140
> *IVE ONLY BEEN ANOUNCING IT JACKASS :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN I SHALL SEE YOU THERE 



:uh: ****


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 9 2009, 08:18 PM~14429197
> *Anyone rollin out from Sac on Sunday morning for the show?
> *



ORANGEVALE, HOMMIE


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 9 2009, 08:18 PM~14429197
> *Anyone rollin out from Sac on Sunday morning for the show?
> *


 I see Jay is roll'n. What time you Sac low lows head'n to woodland. I'd like to see a little caravan headed to woodland. 8am? 7am? 6am(too early for me). Lets put this together. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

see you on sunday


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 16 2009, 10:30 PM~14213659
> *I'LL BE THEIR RIDIN THE GOLF CHART. BUT I WILL NOT CRASH THIS TIME:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 10 2009, 02:12 PM~14436427
> *:biggrin:
> *


*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

what time is move in on sunday?


----------



## $MILEY (Mar 12, 2009)

how much 2 enter a car the day of the show


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $MILEY_@Jul 10 2009, 02:04 PM~14436898
> *how much 2 enter a car the day of the show
> *


shooot!!! like a million dollars  na it's 40$ but seem's like a million :biggrin: 
then u get 2 wristbands an every1 in the car after that is 20$ a head :uh: 
k...geuss im just being cheap!dont know why i bitch and then go anyway :uh: geuss its that love 4 lowriding


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT
Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

OLD ILLUSIONS MEETING UP AT THE OLD RIVER BEND MARKET IN WEST SAC,TAKE THAT BLACK BRIDGE,ALL THE WAY THRU AN ENDS BY THAT MARKET ON THE RIGHT SIDE I THINK ITS A DIFFERENT NAME NOW ,TAKING RIVER ROAD IN TOWN ,8:00 LEAVING .. ALL THE HOMIES WELCOME CARAVAN..ALRATO


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

see all you COCHINO'S there!!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2009, 07:33 PM~14438949
> *TTT
> Can't wait to see everyone!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2009, 07:33 PM~14438949
> *TTT
> Can't wait to see everyone!
> *


Always nice to see you too!! :worship: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 9 2009, 09:30 PM~14429944
> *Kita leading the way doing Ninja moves on these kids and then have to save El Faider from getting molested in the bathroom :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA DONT GIVE KITA ANY FLASHBACKS OF THE LRM SHOW AT THE COW PALACE BACK IN 90S :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 10 2009, 06:45 PM~14438635
> *shooot!!! like a million dollars   na it's 40$ but seem's like a million :biggrin:
> then u get 2 wristbands an every1 in the car after that is 20$ a head :uh:
> k...geuss im just being cheap!dont know why i bitch and then go anyway :uh: geuss its that love 4 lowriding
> *


Haaaaaa! Bub I'll hit you up later see what up for Woodland! B EZ Uce!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see every one tomorrow


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jul 10 2009, 11:15 PM~14440865
> *Always nice to see you too!!  :worship:  :wave:
> *


Ditto!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 10 2009, 10:41 PM~14440645
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Hey you!


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 10 2009, 06:45 PM~14438635
> *shooot!!! like a million dollars   na it's 40$ but seem's like a million :biggrin:
> then u get 2 wristbands an every1 in the car after that is 20$ a head :uh:
> k...geuss im just being cheap!dont know why i bitch and then go anyway :uh: geuss its that love 4 lowriding
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## playboykitten21 (Jun 9, 2009)

You guys know what.. The kendall van will be there and we will win another troghey ayyyyyy... But also here is another... Can someone please to the head of the photopharger of streetlow and put a picture of my dad's van in the magazine.. and my dad will love it and i just hope someone can do that for me and my dad.. and we been goin to ur guys show for the past 3yrs now and always winnin first place and that always make my dad happy and so please do that.. And i wont beg or ask again and again.. so holla at the KENDALL VAN AKA THE PURLPE VAN... 



See you guys in woodland cali....


MWAH MWAH

Kat


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playboykitten21_@Jul 11 2009, 01:06 PM~14443895
> *You guys know what.. The kendall van will be there and we will win another troghey ayyyyyy... But also here is another... Can someone please to the head of the photopharger of streetlow and put a picture of my dad's van in the magazine.. and my dad will love it and i just hope someone can do that for me and my dad.. and we been goin to ur guys show for the past 3yrs now and always winnin first place and that always make my dad happy and so please do that.. And i wont beg or ask again and again.. so holla at the KENDALL VAN AKA THE PURLPE VAN...
> See you guys in woodland cali....
> MWAH MWAH
> ...


Talk to these guys!










or maybe I mean these guys? :around: 










I know it's one of them

:roflmao:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Jul 11 2009, 01:16 PM~14443935
> *Talk to these  guys!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

LETS DO THIS !


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

WE CANT WAIT, THE WIFES REDAY TO SHOOT, 
AND ILL HAVE THE SUB AND MIDNIGHTMASS FLYERS, HIT US UP.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2009, 07:33 PM~14438949
> *TTT
> Can't wait to see everyone!
> *


I WANA GET SOME SHOT'S W/ YOU AND THE WIFE ON THE SUB.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 11 2009, 05:04 PM~14445081
> *I WANA GET SOME SHOT'S W/ YOU AND THE WIFE ON THE SUB.
> *


Sounds good, you can find me at the Streetlow booth! Glad you guys are going to the show. I've been waiting for the Greaser and the Lowrider scene to combine.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out, I'll have tickets if anybody wants to support

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139

support the cause :biggrin:


mazda is on the trailer n ready to go










stop by and get your tickets


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT...ONLY 25 CARS TODAY :0
STYLISTICS LA FAMILY FIRST NEW STYLE LOLYSTICS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

EVERYBODY BE SAFE ON YOUR WAY TO THE SHOW


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

whats the deadline to get a bike in and how much? are kids free?


----------



## LIl_Lucky (Jul 9, 2006)

where can i buy tickets at


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Jul 11 2009, 10:44 PM~14446985
> *whats the deadline to get a bike in and how much? are kids free?
> *


bikes are $30, you can register at gate between 6 and 10 am

KIDS UNDER 8 YEARS OLD FREE!!!!


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIl_Lucky_@Jul 11 2009, 10:48 PM~14447008
> *where can i buy tickets at
> *


$20 @ THE DOOR after 11 am, KIDS UNDER 8 YEARS OLD FREE!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

see everyone there :nicoderm:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

see ya there!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

JUST GOT TO WOODLAND GETTING READY FOR A GOOD SHOW........     GRANDE C.C

SAN JO IN THE HOUSE.............


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2009, 07:41 PM~14445893
> *check it out, I'll have tickets if anybody wants to support
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139
> ...


what is the cause we are supporting? didnt know this was a charity thing


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 12 2009, 12:28 AM~14447532
> *what is the cause we are supporting? didnt know this was a charity thing
> *


 Times are hard! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WE NEED PICS


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

UPLOADING PICS RIGHT NOW GIVE ME LESS THAN 10 MINS!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jul 12 2009, 09:54 PM~14453450
> *UPLOADING PICS RIGHT NOW GIVE ME LESS THAN 10 MINS!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 12 2009, 09:58 PM~14453490
> *THANKS
> *


DAMN I TOOK THE PICS AT 12.1 PIXELS I BARELY HAVE 10 UPLOADED !!! GIVE ME A FEW..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

that was a good show i heard.... cant wait to see some pics......


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

Best of Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 12 2009, 08:52 PM~14453433
> *WE NEED PICS
> *


i will get some up tommarrow ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 12 2009, 11:10 PM~14454183
> *i will get some up tommarrow ...
> *


thanks Cheese


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 12 2009, 11:10 PM~14454183
> *i will get some up tommarrow ...
> *


damn you we want then now :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 12 2009, 11:10 PM~14454183
> *i will get some up tommarrow ...
> *


 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jul 12 2009, 10:17 PM~14453728
> *DAMN I TOOK THE PICS AT 12.1 PIXELS I BARELY HAVE 10 UPLOADED !!! GIVE ME A FEW..
> *



HURRY UP FUCKER~


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> :0
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

*HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN AT THE WOODLAND SHOW, IT WAS HOT BUT NOT AS HOTTER THAN EVERYOTHER YRS !! DJ KRAZY* 


*HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK !!!!* 
















































ttp://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/DSC04434.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

.


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jul 12 2009, 11:07 PM~14454144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jul 12 2009, 11:07 PM~14454144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 13 2009, 10:32 AM~14457200
> *:tears:  :wave:
> *


 :0 ?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

didnt care for this show at all !!!politics and dirt entry


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14457944
> *didnt care for this show at all !!!politics and dirt entry
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Show was cool, last minute decision to go up there, got a different perspective from being on the entertainment side of the house, never seen so many SLM staff workin so hard :thumbsup: Didn't get to see any cars besides the ones I saw on the way to the stage and back LOL....besides when we were filling cups, LOL :cheesy: Thanks again comps and Kool Impressions and OF COURSE OG PAULY  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT for streetlow
i know we missed out on a gr8t show




















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483880


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.fuelmrkt.com/index2.php


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 11:19 AM~14457633
> *:0 ?
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 13 2009, 12:24 PM~14458336
> *
> *





:0


----------



## ANDYOUTHOUGHT (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14457944
> *didnt care for this show at all !!!politics and dirt entry
> *



CAN YOU ELABORATE hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 13 2009, 12:51 PM~14458662
> *:biggrin:
> *


How you doing Harold?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 13 2009, 12:26 PM~14458363
> *TTT for streetlow
> i know we missed out on a gr8t show
> 
> ...


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 01:47 PM~14459266
> *How you doing Harold?
> *


I am doing good Bro, How are you?


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Ruthie :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

SLM, I had a great time. It was good seeing old and new faces. There was a lot of beautiful girls and rides out. Kool show! Harold, I did'nt see you... You must have been hiding from me?o_0


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 13 2009, 02:18 PM~14459674
> *SLM, I had a great time. It was good seeing old and new faces. There was a lot of beautiful girls and rides out. Kool show! Harold, I did'nt see you... You must have been hiding from me?o_0
> *


I didn't see you either, you owe me a couple of pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 13 2009, 02:19 PM~14459682
> *I didn't see you either, you owe me a couple of pictures :biggrin:
> *


I do...  are u going to be attending the Saf Francisco show?


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 13 2009, 02:23 PM~14459743
> *I do...  are u going to be attending the Saf Francisco show?
> *


I will be there looking for you


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 13 2009, 02:25 PM~14459757
> *I will be there looking for you
> *


Sweet, I'm going to be looking to. So, don't try to hide from me.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i hear you on the dirt entry, the cars got dirty as fuck! and to everybody out there that didnt go, whats up with that! these shows seem like they are getting smaller and smaller!



> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14457944
> *didnt care for this show at all !!!politics and dirt entry
> *


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 13 2009, 02:30 PM~14459811
> *Sweet, I'm going to be looking to. So, don't try to hide from me.
> *


Don't worry i won't :cheesy:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ANDYOUTHOUGHT (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG+Jul 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14457944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAYBE BECAUSE OF THE POLITICS? :0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

http://i31.tinypic.com/2cdzuwo.jpg


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 13 2009, 03:27 PM~14460402
> *http://i31.tinypic.com/2cdzuwo.jpg
> *



AY MUY CHINGON....YOU THINK YOU'RE ALL BAD CUZ YOU HIT BACK BUMPER CABRON!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jul 12 2009, 11:07 PM~14454144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Luv to see the EURO's still doing it big. Nice job Y2K


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14457944
> *didnt care for this show at all !!!politics and dirt entry
> *


Not sure about da politics but the entry shit was crap. STREETLOW please use the other entrance like every other show does. It is shit that we spend hours to clean our ride to get to the show and carted into a dirt field as entry to the show. I felt sorry for all those ride that were black as the dust COVERED there rides. STREETLOW PLEASE USE THE NONE DIRT FIELD ENTRANCE.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 13 2009, 01:30 PM~14459815
> *i hear you on the dirt entry, the cars got dirty as fuck! and to everybody out there that didnt go, whats up with that! these shows seem like they are getting smaller and smaller!
> *


yeah this is our first and last 40 dollar entry to plus the gas to get there


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANDYOUTHOUGHT_@Jul 13 2009, 01:54 PM~14460081
> *MAYBE BECAUSE OF THE POLITICS? :0
> *


 :uh: unorganized :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 04:01 PM~14460745
> *yeah this is our first and last 40 dollar entry to plus the gas to get there
> *


YEA I FEEL YA ON THE DIRT IT TOOK ME 8 HOURS TO CLEAN THE SUB.
AND I LEFT AT 4:30 CAUSE I NEVER GOT JUGDED, SLM HAD THER WORK CUT OUT FOR TMEM I SAY GOOD JOB ON THE CROWD CONTROL. AND THANKS FOR LETING MY PASS OUT MIDNIGHTMASS FLYERS, THANKS TO GIPSY FROM SLM FOR SHOOTING MY CHICKA, BUT 40 BUCKS TO GET IN KICK MY ASS DAM, I REMEMBER WHEN CAR SHOWS WER FOR CAR PEOPLE & NOT THE CROWDS AND THE BANDS. JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 13 2009, 04:20 PM~14460929
> *YEA I FEEL YA ON THE DIRT IT TOOK ME 8 HOURS TO CLEAN THE SUB.
> AND I LEFT AT 4:30 CAUSE I NEVER GOT JUGDED, SLM HAD THER WORK CUT OUT FOR TMEM I SAY GOOD JOB ON THE CROWD CONTROL. AND THANKS FOR LETING MY PASS OUT MIDNIGHTMASS FLYERS, THANKS TO GIPSY FROM SLM FOR SHOOTING MY CHICKA, BUT 40 BUCKS TO GET IN KICK MY ASS DAM,  I REMEMBER WHEN CAR SHOWS WER FOR CAR PEOPLE & NOT THE CROWDS AND THE BANDS. JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *



See you at midnight mass!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

We would like to thank everyone who attended the show in Woodland. We apologize for any inconvenience. We try to accommodate everyone to the best of our ability.We understand and listen to your concerns and will take them into consideration.
See you all in Frisco.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 11:56 AM~14458038
> *
> *


SO HOW DID THE JUDGING GO :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

ELITE B.C in woodland with 2 bikes and took home 1st place semi, 1st place radical,best mods,best paint, best engraving, best murals, best display, best of show and $150.00 :yes:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 13 2009, 08:34 PM~14463985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BRO....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 04:01 PM~14460745
> *yeah this is our first and last 40 dollar entry to plus the gas to get there
> *


I told you fuckers to stay in Stockton w/ me and kick it :biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14209621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did any one get any pic's with these cover models ? i didn't even see them, Post your pics.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

HOP PICS?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 13 2009, 11:49 PM~14466144
> *HOP PICS?
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE SHOW......  PAULY


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 13 2009, 11:37 PM~14466073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's very beautiful. And it was nice meeting you guys, hope its not the last.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 14 2009, 10:17 AM~14468788
> *She's very beautiful. And it was nice meeting you guys, hope its not the last.
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 13 2009, 11:49 PM~14466144
> *HOP PICS?
> *



did u bring your models?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 04:01 PM~14460745
> *yeah this is our first and last 40 dollar entry to plus the gas to get there
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 13 2009, 02:09 PM~14459576
> *I am doing good Bro, How are you?
> *


 Doing good, where's your next show?


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 14 2009, 11:55 AM~14469973
> *Doing good, where's your next show?
> *


I don't know yet  getting kind of burnt out :uh: i will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 13 2009, 11:37 PM~14466073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Two very PRETTY LADIES!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 14 2009, 11:58 AM~14470012
> *I don't know yet  getting kind of burnt out :uh: i will let you know :biggrin:
> *


 Thats cool hope to see you then!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## $MILEY (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 10 2009, 06:45 PM~14438635
> *shooot!!! like a million dollars   na it's 40$ but seem's like a million :biggrin:
> then u get 2 wristbands an every1 in the car after that is 20$ a head :uh:
> k...geuss im just being cheap!dont know why i bitch and then go anyway :uh: geuss its that love 4 lowriding
> *


haha ya im cheap 2 but it was worth it


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 07:27 PM~14463038
> *ELITE B.C in woodland with 2 bikes and took home 1st place semi, 1st place radical,best mods,best paint, best engraving,  best murals, best display, best of show and $150.00 :yes:
> *


those were nice bikes Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 13 2009, 08:33 PM~14463968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There was a lot of nice Wagons!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics, I know people got some more. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 13 2009, 11:37 PM~14466073
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My girl Ruthie-Lucious Lookin good as Always!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 14 2009, 07:28 PM~14474545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 anymore pics of this one?


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 14 2009, 06:34 PM~14474616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jul 13 2009, 07:07 AM~14456016
> *HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN AT THE WOODLAND SHOW, IT WAS HOT BUT NOT AS HOTTER THAN EVERYOTHER YRS !! DJ KRAZY
> HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK !!!!
> 
> ...



Chingau! I missed those banned pics...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAPAYASA90_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14477488
> *:0
> *



WHOA LOOK WHO DROPPED IN :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 14 2009, 09:47 PM~14477563
> *WHOA LOOK WHO DROPPED IN :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: did u go to the show? I didn't go but heard it was coo


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAPAYASA90_@Jul 14 2009, 08:51 PM~14477610
> * :wave: did u go to the show? I didn't go but heard it was coo
> *



NO I OVER-SLEPT AND DIDNT MAKE IT.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NICE FLICKS RICH......


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

cant believe i missed this show. didnt know if it was at the fairgrounds or not.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics, it was a cool show. Had a good time with my sons and the homeboys


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 15 2009, 07:33 AM~14480161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see my compa there :dunno:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.babelgum.com/3014635/tokyo-tokyo-lowriders.html
Check out the video. Glad to know the "Lowrider Style" is still spreading like fungus!!!!


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2009, 03:56 PM~14485146
> *I didn't see my compa there :dunno:
> *



 I WAS THERE COMADRE....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 14 2009, 06:34 PM~14474616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see the homie angel....representing los angeles,ca


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are some of the ones I took


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 13 2009, 11:37 PM~14466073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Some more


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

few more


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

HOP PICS ANYBODY?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 15 2009, 08:25 PM~14488545
> *nice to see the homie angel....representing los angeles,ca
> *


Talked to Angel on saturday during move-in. First time I have met the guy and was real cool. Good people hope to see him and the rest of their club up here.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## loudandclear (Aug 28, 2008)

the show sucked and all the judges to will never go again


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:twak: :twak: :twak: judges :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: judges


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14489467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics.. keep posting them up. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 16 2009, 02:52 PM~14495788
> *Great pics.. keep posting them up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MORE TO COME TONIGHT ....


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Shows Over ready to load up!!!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

The rest of the pics I got all look almost the same as the ones already posted!!!!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jul 16 2009, 04:02 PM~14496452
> *The rest of the pics I got all look almost the same as the ones already posted!!!!!
> *


Just trying to hang with impalas. :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 15 2009, 11:33 PM~14489696
> *Talked to Angel on saturday during move-in. First time I have met the guy and was real cool. Good people hope to see him and the rest of their club up here.
> *


Damn Raj your 64 looks GOOD!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 15 2009, 11:33 PM~14489696
> *Talked to Angel on saturday during move-in. First time I have met the guy and was real cool. Good people hope to see him and the rest of their club up here.
> *


HEAY ANGEL IS REAL KOOL ..KNOWN HIM SINCE HE WAS FROM STYLISTICS ..HES GOT HIS OWN THING GOING ON NOW ,, HES GOT A FEW RIDERS READY,SO HOPEFULLY HE CAN GET SOMETHING GOING.... :0 WELL ILL SEE HIM IN SAN DIEGO,,AT THE INDOOR SHOW ... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Nobody has pic's or video of the hop ?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 16 2009, 10:49 PM~14499907
> *Nobody has pic's or video of the hop ?
> *


 :rant:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14499907
> *Nobody has pic's or video of the hop ?
> *


SORRY MAN DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE HOP ...WAS WAY TO HOT TO BE STANDING OUT IN THE SUN :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

there where only three cars,,,,,and here they are,,,


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 14 2009, 06:34 PM~14474616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2 ...Great pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

831 rep


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jul 16 2009, 09:56 PM~14499336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOCIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 16 2009, 05:36 PM~14497205
> *Just trying to hang with impalas. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14499347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Great Flix! :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone know the owner of this car? It from Nor cal somewhere


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2009, 09:16 AM~14645898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if he's the owner, but he could get you in contact with whoever is, his screen name is ICEE 63.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2009, 08:16 AM~14645898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BaYBoYPhOtOGrApHy (May 30, 2009)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

hh


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYPhOtOGrApHy_@Aug 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BaYBoYPhOtOGrApHy (May 30, 2009)

these are from another year in woodland like a year or 2 ago


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THAT'S IT! I'M GOING TO BUILD ME A PARTY VAN! THE VAN MOVEMENT IS BACK! :banghead: :h5: :werd: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: uffin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 4 2009, 02:28 AM~14668821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pure class, figures the ugly girl would get naked. I hope your kids get a good look at this crap... :angry:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Aug 4 2009, 11:29 PM~14679327
> *Yeah, pure class, figures the ugly girl would get naked. I hope your kids get a good look at this crap... :angry:
> *


dont look if you dont like it!!! :angry: :twak:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Aug 7 2009, 01:43 PM~14704795
> *dont look if you dont like it!!! :angry:  :twak:
> *


X2 HOMMIE Where was I at???? shit :banghead: :banghead: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 15 2009, 04:39 PM~14486120
> *http://www.babelgum.com/3014635/tokyo-tokyo-lowriders.html
> Check out the video. Glad to know the "Lowrider Style" is still spreading like fungus!!!!
> *



.hahahahaha
Thats a Tiight Video!!
didnt know they had Lowriders over there!
:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 18 2009, 03:06 PM~14807225
> *.hahahahaha
> Thats a Tiight Video!!
> didnt know they had Lowriders over there!
> ...


Aww Dam Uce it's huge over there at one point there was almost more Impalas there then there were here! We had a few members sell their Impala and shipped them over! Check out Post your Rides forum there is a Japan Show thread they go all out every car Jack Stand and turntable! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AT THE SHOW IN ORANGE COUNTY AUG 30


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYPhOtOGrApHy_@Aug 3 2009, 10:00 PM~14667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's some fucked up shit right there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14962535
> *That's some fucked up shit right there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

